# Propane Tank Content



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

It appears that there is no reliable gauge to know how much propane is left in your tank, so, I just dream up this idea and would like to kick it around a bit.

1) Install a bathroom scale under the tank and take measurement of the tank when it is freshly filled. Use it until it goes empty, take note of scale reading. Subtract the second measurement from the first and you have the weight of the content.

2) Everytime you want to know tank's content status, loosen the tightened down bolt on top to allow the tank to stand free on the permanently mounted bathroom scale. The reading off the scale tells you exactly how much propane you have in the tank.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Not to sure about the permanently installed scale idea - but I weigh my tanks after each trip and write down the weight on a piece of removeable blue tape on each tank. That way I know with a glance how much Propane I have in the tanks prior to each trip. Empty tank is ~16#; full tank is ~40# (30G tank size).

Regarding the scale - how would you protect againt Wx and road environments which may quickly through off the accurqcy of the scale. Interesting idea but IMHO just as easy to weigh each tank separately off TT afte each trip.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We use an in-line guage like this one that works pretty well as a best guess estimate for us. I really don't worry about running out - when I do run out - I flip the lever to the other tank and refill tank #1 when I can....


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Most flip over valves have an indicator to tell ya that one tank has emptied and you are now working on the remainder one . I have been RVing for 30 some years and have never ran out. I spend at least 100 days a year in my RV.
When the tanks switch over , fill the empty. One tank will last several weeks of continuous average camping unless you are running the furnace .


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

To get a accurate idea of amount of LP left in the tank, the tank tare weight is stamped on the top collar of the tank. Each tank holds ~7.5 gallons or ~30# of LP. Like everyone else said, I run off of one tank until it's empty and then switch over to the other tank. You can leave both tanks opened and the tanks are suppose to empty one tank then go to the other tank, sometimes it does and sometimes it don't. I have to tank my tank 15 miles away to the Flying J to get filled, so I will take both tanks out and weight each tank. At least at the Flying J you only pay for the amount of LP you get. At the local dealership when they were filling the tanks they charged a flat rate so if it was the same price if the tank was empty or if it was mostly full. There are some scales that you can get that would last in the weather, but I don't think you would want to pay the price for them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> To get a accurate idea of amount of LP left in the tank, the tank tare weight is stamped on the top collar of the tank. Each tank holds ~7.5 gallons or ~30# of LP. Like everyone else said, I run off of one tank until it's empty and then switch over to the other tank. You can leave both tanks opened and the tanks are suppose to empty one tank then go to the other tank, sometimes it does and sometimes it don't. I have to tank my tank 15 miles away to the Flying J to get filled, so I will take both tanks out and weight each tank. At least at the Flying J you only pay for the amount of LP you get. At the local dealership when they were filling the tanks they charged a flat rate so if it was the same price if the tank was empty or if it was mostly full. There are some scales that you can get that would last in the weather, but I don't think you would want to pay the price for them.


x2 on the Tare weight.

Of course if you really want to "see" how much is left, buy a couple of these:
Fiberglass Tanks


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Did ya read the fine print on the 33lb tanks? For carbonated engines , not for BBQ or heating apps. HUH !


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Did ya read the fine print on the 33lb tanks? For carbonated engines , not for BBQ or heating apps. HUH !


No, acutally I stopped reading when I saw the price...


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I use those stickers that change color. When you want to take a reading, poor hot water over the sticker, when it changes color stop and wait. The cool propane will turn the sticker back to original color thus showing you the level. They are cheap and they only last a few years. I used them on my old camper and probably will not use them on the new one since as someone already said, when one goes, switch to the other and fill it.

As far as scales go, it's not a bad idea in theory, but what happens when you crank the tanks down. That can't be good far the scale along with the elements.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't have my Outback yet to know what they use, but on my Surveyor there was an automatic changeover regulator with an indicator to show if the tank had run dry. I opened both tanks when I got to the campground, and if the selected tank ran out, it automatically switched to the full tank. The indicator would switch from green to red, so when I closed the tanks on departure, I'd know it was time to fill the tank. I never had to think about running out in the night or while cooking. If the Outback doesn't have something similar, that will be one of my first changes.


----------

